# Twinmustang Replica



## F-82 Pilot (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Folks, Happy Thanks Giving, I have just found your site, and it is awesome! I am actually working on an 85% scale F 82 Twin Mustang, made from composites. I was wondering since the F 82 was developed during the War, would any of you have pictures, or other information on this aircraft?? Any hoo, Thanks for the site!! Don


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2008)

85% scale? And you are asking for pictures? Are you kidding?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2008)

Jezzuz!! Welcome to the site! Couldn't stick to a single fuselage, huh!


----------



## F-82 Pilot (Nov 27, 2008)

Actually, what I am looking for are some of the different "paint schemes" that adorned this aircraft throughout its short life. I have several pictures of the "silver look" and several of the "black" with red and white stars on the tail, and the red white and blue wing tip stripes, and "black" with no other striping, just "stars and bars". Just thought I would ask. Thanks, Don


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forums, F-82 Pilot!

You're going to find that the F-82 didn't have much in the way of color schemes, most were the natural finish or the over-all dark colors.

It would be great to see you post some pics of your project, too!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2008)

hello Don, welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 27, 2008)

Another welcome, and yes, love to see some pics when you can.


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like a interesting forum!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello Don,
Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## F-82 Pilot (Dec 18, 2008)

Happy Holidays, Airplane buffs, I am just enjoying a "sunny" snow day in southern utah. Yeah, we got about 4" of Global Warming, as did Vegas, (I think they got about 6"), where it was 114 degrees last summer. So... Yeah, all is well. I'm thinking of narrowing my possible "paint schemes" to something like Colonel McColpin's F-82 with the blue and yellow stripes, and the stars on the tails, and on the wing tips. In color it is a very nice looking aircraft, and will get "looks" wherever it goes. I am working on the fuselage plug right now, and will hopefully have some pix up on the website about mid Jan '09. Hope you have a Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year. Take Care, Don


----------



## Njaco (Dec 18, 2008)

Same to you, Don. Can ya send some of that Sun this way??


----------



## F-82 Pilot (Dec 19, 2008)

Njaco, I've got some in a can, but you have to be fast cause it gets out quick. Don


----------



## ccheese (Dec 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Don. We'd all like to see some pic's of the project.

Charles


----------

